# Yellowfin Tuna fishing Report Puerto Vallarta



## puertovallartafish (Jan 7, 2010)

We had a great day last week fishing outside of el banco aboard the My Marlin with captain and Steve Torres and the Pacifc with captain Cesar Perez the Tunas size were all between 100-180 lbs biting live goggle eye baits on a slow troll.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Very nice YFT.
Whyme


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

NICE AND GOOD EATING :thumbup:


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Nice, I have the fishing fever.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

now there goes some reel deal fishing. Beautiful fish!!!


----------

